

One Ring to Bind Them: Clojure web development - bitsai
http://clojure.blip.tv/file/4706750/

======
Luyt
'Composable Abstraction' is a pervasive theme in this talk. The presenter
suggests that it can apply to general library design equally well as to how
it's used in Ring and Compojure.

